# RE: Alpine ERE-G180 No Res.



## adc604 (Apr 1, 2009)

*RE: Alpine ERE-G180 No Res.*

Perfect working condition and excellent cosmetic condition.

No rust on this thing at all and it comes with the original box plus the documents for those who like that sort of thing 

Alpine Equalizer ERE-G180 w/ Box & Original Docs. - eBay (item 120559723537 end time Apr-27-10 18:20:11 PDT)


----------



## Robin W. (Feb 18, 2010)

*Re: Alpine ERE-G180 No Res.*

Looks like it's in good shape, the 7949 that's pictured with it looks even better but I assume that's not available??


----------



## adc604 (Apr 1, 2009)

*Re: Alpine ERE-G180 No Res.*

The 7949 is in great shape and it is for sale, however I haven't come up with a price yet, and I don't have enough posts to put up in the classifieds


----------



## Bilbo99 (Jan 9, 2009)

*Re: Alpine ERE-G180 No Res.*

Very cool piece. Forgive my ignorance but how does this compare to something like an Arc Audio XEQ or PEQ7 besides the number of bands.

Arc Audio

Do they stack up in terms of SQ and basic function? Sorry, don't know much about EQ's. Have a 9857 with an KEQ5 and thought about going to a Arc XEQ because its a better EQ but this one is old skool cool.


----------

